# post ur bad hair day malts!



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here r a couple of pixel when she has her topknot out..she is never seen in public like this haha



[attachment=16068:attachment] 

[attachment=16069:attachment]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

that's funny but still very cute


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

This was a couple of months ago after Mia got her bow out, finally!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL I love this thread!
Because Luci's eyes get irritated when her hair is on her face, like this :









LOL, I usually keep her hair up like this when her eyes are irritated and we are not going anywhere...i love this picture hahah


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

this is an older one....but i think it's funny.... 








it was windy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pixel looks like a hippie!! I never thought I'd see a picture of her with one hair out of place!! But she still is precious. I posted this once before, but it's my best/worst picture of a bad hair day:

[attachment=16072:attachment]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh believe me, finding a photo for this thread will be NO PROBLEM!!! In fact I might have about 20. With Hope, every day is a bad hairday. She likes to roll her head on the ground and get the band out. I'll check out my photos on the main computer and post later.

PS Pixel looks adorable!


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

She is so cute, love her face expression..


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Ok heres one, dont laugh now!






[attachment=16075:attachment]


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Pixel is always a_ beauty_, even on a bad hair day









Here's one of Zoe and Bella...

[attachment=16078:attachment]

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh my gosh, dont tell ZsaZsa I posted this








[attachment=16079:attachment]

ps pixel looks like a mini sheepdog too


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis hair grows so fast that it looks like this every month, right before his grooming:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

The Crazy topknot and played in the mud look


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

This is a fun thread. I love it!

Isn't it amazing that they all look just as cute on a bad hair day?

Here's Shotzi's bad hair day. I think this is why she put on the hat. 
[attachment=16087:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's Skippy! He's such a cutie!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Okay -- I just want to gobble Skippy up!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Okay, Emmie is not a malt but she can sure have bad hair days!







Pretty much every day is a bad hair day for her. I don't know what her end result is going to be after it changes from her puppy coat. 

She and my sheltie, Rosie, were in the backyard playing this morning when these pictures were taken. How can Rosie look so groomed when Emmie looks like she just put her paw in a light socket.

No..............I am not keeping Emmie. I just haven't found her that "perfect" home yet. When you have a foster from the age of 4 weeks, you tend to be a bit picky.








[attachment=16093:attachment]

This one of Rosie is just for comparison sake. She never has a bad hair day.









[attachment=16092:attachment]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Okay, Emmie is not a malt but she can sure have bad hair days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow - Rosie is beautiful!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Here's Skippy! He's such a cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwww Robin Skippy is adorable







I love his picture here, he is so cute, I want to just hug him


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Everyday was a bad hair day for Josie until I chopped off her topknot. She just hated having her hair up! I used to tell her that she looked like a homeless dog, ready to try out for a part in Annie!









It's kind of nice to see that everyone else's malts aren't always perfectly coiffed.









They're all cute, no matter what kind of hair day they are having!


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

I have one of Lily like, but not Tobi. Believe it or not, Tobi is the neat one. 
Lily had just had her bath, I hadn't put her topknot in yet.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> [/B]



How cute!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Doesn't Izzy's pose say it all?





> LOL I love this thread!
> Because Luci's eyes get irritated when her hair is on her face, like this :
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I3rowneyedgrrl (Sep 18, 2006)

Uh Oh.. Penny doesnt look so much like a maltipoo anymore! She is ashamed of this pic.. dont tell her I posted it


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

If she knew I posted this she'd get me







There's more, but this is the best bad hair picture I have


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

ok, but no one tell Dakota I call her 'flat head' because of this picture ... or that I think (please forgive me) she looks the furthest thing from 'pretty' in this picture - she looks like a boy! That said, I don't think I'm capable of loving her more than I do







I adore her!

[attachment=16105:attachment]

And I don't know how, but Harley forgave me for taking him to the 'horrible, nasty groomer' ... I vote this 'worst hair cut' of the year! (this picture is over a year old, we have a groomer we LOVE now!)

[attachment=16109:attachment]


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, how cute


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Jett has no eyes!

















Here's two bad hair days in one!













Thats all I got!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

This thread is really funny!!!! 

You've heard of BED HEAD? While now take a look at BEACH HEAD!!









And, Too much time driving in the Car HEAD









And FINALLY, BED HEAD


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> This was a couple of months ago after Mia got her bow out, finally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, how cute. We have this exact same blue doggie.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I can't seem to find any but I know they are here. Lily is always rooting her topknot out. She looks like a ragamuffin 90% of the time, while Bentley looks coiffed no matter what...go figure.
Aimee


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Windblown pup!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Now here is some bad hair.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie!
[attachment=16279:attachment]

Kelsie!
[attachment=16280:attachment]


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

My favorite:


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

> My favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Here are a couple of pictures of Haylee this morning before her bath!!!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Here is Elliott! And he usually looks like this....no lie. So it isn't really a bad hair day .... just a bad hair year!!!

He is chillin in the cat carrier that they both love so much.

BTW....Jaime, Great idea for a thread. It made me laugh so good. *






















> Here are a couple of pictures of Haylee this morning before her bath!!![/B]


*Hahaha,,,, I just noticed the Red Sox blanket!! Could it have hit me in the eye any harder!!

OK, the big guns are coming out!

The Boyz next photo op will be on their Yankee blanket!!!

hehehehehehhe

PS Boy do I miss New England*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Here are a couple of pictures of Haylee this morning before her bath!!![/B]


Haha! That there are some crazy eyeballs! So cute.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok, I sure didn't have to look very hard for my contribution.

[attachment=16365:attachment]
I think I already posted this but this is Lucy acting pathetic because she knows it's bath time, squash face and all.

[attachment=16366:attachment]
Caddy with messy hair.

[attachment=16367:attachment]
My son made the mistake of looking at Caddy when she was a crazy mood. This is how she reacted.

[attachment=16368:attachment]
Crazy hair and crazy eyeballs. 

Great thread Jaimie! I love seeing all these pics! I want to see Elliot's face Karen!


----------

